# Checkpoint levels



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I admit I bought a couple a few weeks back. I wanted to buy the USA made ones but they were literally twice the price. $50 vs $25. 

I do my best to buy USA made, but if the price is just way out of line I'll really buy what I can as long as its not made in China.


So, seriously, how long have you been on the payroll of that online company?


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

I saw that, I'm still using one from about 10 years ago, I wish I would have known of the change so I could have still gotten some USA ones for $20 like I did back then. Looks like even at that price they are almost all out the USA ones.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i have a greenlee one that i never use that looks like the one in the picture you posted


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Actually, Taiwan is now know for extremely high quality manufacturing, which it was not know for 20 something years ago before mainland manufacturing came into being. I'd gladly buy something made in Taiwan over made in China.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Actually, Taiwan is now know for extremely high quality manufacturing, which it was not know for 20 something years ago before mainland manufacturing came into being. I'd gladly buy something made in Taiwan over made in China.


those japanese made products are pretty nice too. the japanese fender basses are very high quality


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> those japanese made products are pretty nice too. the japanese fender basses are very high quality


I don't think the Japanese have made a low quality product in over 50 years. Once upon a time "Made in Japan" has the same stigma that "Made in China" has now. And sooner or later "Made in China" may mean the same thing as "Made in Japan" (or USA or Germany.) But I think we are still a way off from that happening.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i have a greenlee one that i never use that looks like the one in the picture you posted


Checkpoint makes them for Greenlee in Taiwan.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

I have two Checkpoints (and a Greenlee) and have no problem with any of them.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

only level i use is my 6 inch no dog

i also use bigger levels when i need them of course. i got a 2 foot craftsman one


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well the cost of manufacturing in the usa is high we all know that. Our money issues today our because we like money so much will go to a low cost low wage to manufactor it in china . Out of our own back yard and then bitch about why we cant work in our good old usa . A product is a product it doesnt mattter who makes it only that its cheap and does the same job . and most companys leave the usa because its cheap wages for workers theres no EPA rules to follow , no osha laws safety guide lines to practice in the factory work meaning they can polute the environment in that country and manufacture a product cheaper than pay american workers higher wages , and spend millions on safety and environment laws kind of like the auto workers $65. dollars a hour to bolt on a bumper or pay a chinese auto worker $1.hour plus a bowl of rice at lunch and does the same job . A level is a level glass and a bubble with a magnet . best to yas JENCORE .NET


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Actually, Taiwan is now know_n_ for extremely high quality manufacturing, which it was not know_n_ for 20 something years ago before mainland manufacturing came into being. I'd gladly buy something made in Taiwan over made in China.


 
Spelling police. I myself choose not to buy Chinese made products because of their attitude towards human rights in that country.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> Wondering who still buys these now that they are all taiwan imports? It seems that they have lost their professional market. Most tradesman either want something made in the USA, or Germany. Nobody wants to buy tools from Taiwan right?:001_huh:





gilbequick said:


> So, seriously, how long have you been on the payroll of that online company?



Come on, you're still avoiding the question.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

In the Mid 90's I was a Stabila rep, and their levels were bar none. I am sure they are still that way these days, but they are super expensive. If ya guys are looking for high dollar and high quality levels of any sorts I would highly recommend their levels.

JJ


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Spelling police. I myself choose not to buy Chinese made products because of their attitude towards human rights in that country.



It's darned near impossible to _not_ buy products made in China, especially electronics.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Peter D said:


> It's darned near impossible to _not_ buy products made in China, especially electronics.


I disagree, if I see a made in China label I avoid the product. I won't knowingly purchase any products from those types of countries.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> I disagree, if I see a made in China label I avoid the product. I won't knowingly purchase any products from those types of countries.



Yes, that's all well and good, and I try to do the same _when a choice exists._ Most of the time that choice does not exist anymore. Can you buy a single computer, tv set, or stereo these days that's not made in China or Vietnam? I think not. 

I buy Estwing hammers because they're the only hammer left that's not made in Mexico or Taiwan, like Stanley. I buy Klein tools because they are still made here. Thankfully there are still domestic choices available for hand tools, even though they are dwindling by the day.


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

hehe, not ALL Klein tools are made in the US. I just bought a set of Klein datacom crimpers at Home Depot the other day. When I went to open the package at home I saw on the back, in fine print- Made in Taiwan. They are still nice, and I would have no problem buying them again.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jamuz said:


> hehe, not ALL Klein tools are made in the US.


My Klein Ratcheting PVC cutters say JAPAN on them.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Spelling police. I myself choose not to buy Chinese made products because of their attitude towards human rights in that country.


Well, if we carry that to its logical conclusion there is no country on the earth where "human rights" are totally respected. When you buy gasoline do you go inside and ask if the crude oil came from Saudi Arabia? In Saudi Arabia women are basically treated worse than livestock. We allow and practice abortion in this nation and that to me is one of the most grievous violation of human rights on this earth. So therefore I should not buy American made products in my own country, right? 

I realize this post will probably be deleted but that's how I see it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I realize this post will probably be deleted but that's how I see it.


Naw.

I just buy the best stuff that I can afford, with how long I need it to last in mind also. That, to me, sometimes means buying things manufactured in every country on the planet. No apologies from me.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I disagree, if I see a made in China label I avoid the product. I won't knowingly purchase any products from those types of countries.


i have an earth resistance tester made in china. the brand name is dyoui or something like that bought it on ebay for 100 bucks. good to learn on :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hyoki, maybe? Hyoki is a good brand, if that's what you have.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Hyoki, maybe? Hyoki is a good brand, if that's what you have.


its duoy. its obviously a cheap piece of crap. the instructions are in horrible broken english


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> its duoy. its obviously a cheap piece of crap. the instructions are in horrible broken english


They have an interesting website:

http://www.dyinstrument.com/

Many of their instruments are nearly identical to one's I've seen before. They're either the OEM for some stuff we know by other brands, or they're making identical knockoffs.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Yes, that's all well and good, and I try to do the same _when a choice exists._ Most of the time that choice does not exist anymore. Can you buy a single computer, tv set, or stereo these days that's not made in China or Vietnam? I think not.
> 
> I buy Estwing hammers because they're the only hammer left that's not made in Mexico or Taiwan, like Stanley. I buy Klein tools because they are still made here. Thankfully there are still domestic choices available for hand tools, even though they are dwindling by the day.


 
Every tv, computer, and stereo in my house has a Japanese origin label. I like their ways much more than China's. As for tools, USA, Germany, or Sweden are my first choices after that I choose carefully.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Well, if we carry that to its logical conclusion there is no country on the earth where "human rights" are totally respected. When you buy gasoline do you go inside and ask if the crude oil came from Saudi Arabia? In Saudi Arabia women are basically treated worse than livestock. We allow and practice abortion in this nation and that to me is one of the most grievous violation of human rights on this earth. So therefore I should not buy American made products in my own country, right?
> 
> I realize this post will probably be deleted but that's how I see it.




Well........................... I better not. Speedy would be disappointed with me.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

btw I think channel lock is still make here .........for now.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> They have an interesting website:
> 
> http://www.dyinstrument.com/
> 
> Many of their instruments are nearly identical to one's I've seen before. They're either the OEM for some stuff we know by other brands, or they're making identical knockoffs.


the tester is not bad actually it does work but its cheaply made


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Well........................... I better not. Speedy would be disappointed with me.



I knew full well that when I posted that, there would be people who fervently agree with me, and people who fervently disagree with me. So far you're the first to speak up on the "disagree" side. All I'll say is, to borrow from Marc earlier in this thread, "No apologies from me."


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Some of my friends that work for IBM tell me that stuff made in China can actually be better quality, it all depends on what the ordering company specifies. Since labor over there is all but free, manufacturers can afford to have ten quality control guys checking over every piece that comes off an assembly line, checking for tolerances etc. Of course the cheap made in China crap you get from Harbor Freight or Northern Tool probably has ZERO quality control guys checking the product. That's why the quality is terrible. 

I think its funny how fifty years ago, people thought "Made in Japan" meant crap, and now it means the opposite. It seems every developing country just has to go through the stage at some point of manufacturer of cheap crap for the rest of the world. Makes me wonder if 150 years ago some Europeans were talking about those damn sweaters made from cheap American yarn or something :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I knew full well that when I posted that, there would be people who fervently agree with me, and people who fervently disagree with me. So far you're the first to speak up on the "disagree" side. All I'll say is, to borrow from Marc earlier in this thread, "No apologies from me."



I would hope you have no apoligies, we would not want you flip flopping overnight, but out of respect for the site, Speedy, Nathan, and Marc I try and stay on topic here, go to contactor talk post a while, and there is a Politics and Religion section where you can duke it out all day long.


----------

